# Setting up a Relabeling



## alammac (Mar 23, 2009)

Setting up a T Shirt relabeling plant.

Hello, my partner and I are setting up a new T shirt relabeling factory and need some help on the same. We have a plan and seen some good warehouses for our operations. My questions are more towards how to set up, how much investment and also how much business exists in these times of the economy. We are trying to arrange a warehouse of 2500 Sft and would like to know how to carefully plan everything from setting up a company right down to machine set up. All in all everything that you folks can share with me would be really helpful.

I would like to list my questions and hopefully have the forum provide some answers from their extensive experience.

1)[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]How much of an investment would you need for an initial set up of 20 relabeling machines & 4 heat transfer machines?
2)[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]How much a production is achieved from the above set up?
3)[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]Cost of production?
4)[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]How do you factor in the other costs relative to the production (Electricity/Wages) to your selling rate?
5)[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]Market conditions for T-Shirt relabeling in the present economy?
6)[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]Is Orange County, CA a good place for T-Shirt relabeling setup?


----------



## InspiredImp (May 29, 2008)

Hmmm. I've never heard of a plant just for relabelling.
I thought either the tshirt supplier did it in house before shipping or you did it by hand yourself.
I'm curious to hear what others have to say.

Welcome to the Forums


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

I would think that you would need to add some other "finishing" services along with relabeling to be profitable, even in Orange County.

Maybe some tagging, folding and bagging.

Normally, people can find relabeling with other services in the production cycle, and usually for a fairly inexpensive rate (30-50 cents/shirt). So having a place that *only* relabels would have to generate a massive amount of volume to be viable.


----------

